# Is this a good diet to help improve front growth?



## fishguy103 (Nov 26, 2006)

I was thinking of giving the fronts a more of a variety of foods. And thought that maybe i could do a schedule like....

Monday: NLS sinking pellets
Tuesday: BeefHeart
Wensday: Silversides
Thursday: Cichlid Chow
Friday:Bloodworms
Saturday:Krill
Sunday: Bacteria Free Tubifex worms

And then over time swich the days around. Its just a thought so if you could please give me some info if this would be good bad whatever thanks.

Thanks Fishguy


----------



## dakski (May 16, 2006)

From what I have heard, beefheart is not so good for Fronts. I think it is either too fatty or has too much of a certain kind of fat.

Another problem you might have is that if you give them a lot of frozen food, they will likely refuse to eat dry food. Also, you might have to add vitamins to the frozen food.

I think the best thing is to make sure they have variety and a balanced diet. NLS sinking pellets offers that in one package. It also helps enhance color.

I give my Mpimbwe NLS sinking pellets (anti-parasitic 3mm) 4-5 days a week, and give frozen food 1-2 days a week (usually krill, prawn, silversides, shrimp or fresh fish from the supermarket).

Hope this helps.


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

I have fed frontosa fry all kinds of different foods, fresh, frozen, dry.
all different schedules and times.
none of the types of food made much difference between them.
feed them what you want in general.
IMO its the water changes and filtration that are important than the brand of food, or if its fresh or dry.


----------



## darthvader4bwu (Apr 8, 2002)

Everything on your list is ok with the exception of beefheart.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

the main diet for my fronts is NLS cichlid formula and thera+a. on occasion when i feel like it i go to the fridge and they will get either hikari frozen brine shrimp,spirulina enhanced brine, mysis shrimp, daphnia, or on a rare occasion blood worms


----------



## laneyj34 (Dec 18, 2006)

I have heard beef heart and bloodworms are very bad for Frontosa. I would stick away from those two.


----------



## luvbonbon (Dec 1, 2005)

I give mine blood worms;

I ran out yesterday so tonight I fed them some sponge and shrimp mix (frozen salt water fish food) OMG what a treat , they LOVED it!

I give them NLS during the day, and an ocasional spiralina tablet (meant for the pleco's)

they will also eat cucumber (again for the pleco's)

I've fed them frzn shrimp but the brine cubes seem to small for them now.

actually the bloodworms, too seem to small, I may move them up to somthing more substantial.


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

One consideration... are they adult fish, sub adult, or ****...

Most people will overfeed their fish; frontosa is not an exception. I always recommand a 5 days once a day diet for adult frontosa or frontosa over 4". For ****, twice a day 7 days a week. And I don't think I have a different habit for subadult...

I feed them all kinds of food and they are healthy but not fat. They spawn and growth with flakes, worms, fish (frozen to fresh), krills, etc, except beefheart... But like Tirzo13 said, clean water is the key...


----------



## stallion81 (Nov 1, 2005)

I actually feed mine NLS as a staple. They are now 3"-6". They get frozen bloodworms/krill/mysis occasionally. I'm debating on adding frozen silverside to the mix, due to size. I purchased mine from a very reputable breeder, and he suggested bloodworms 3 days a week for optimum growth when they are young. I also take 1-2 days a week of no feeding, as stated before(not as juves at 2.5" or under). All has worked for me, and aquired the group last FEB at 1.5" approx. These Kapampas are NOT breeding yet, but may be showing signs.


----------



## MiamiErick (Jun 4, 2006)

Dainichi ColorFx is as good as it gets.


----------



## laneyj34 (Dec 18, 2006)

I could have sworn I have read bloodworms are bad for cichlids, including fronts. Am I wrong?


----------



## walkhome2 (Jan 2, 2010)

four


----------



## newby23 (Dec 25, 2009)

My juvies fronts seem to be very picky eaters. *** had to switch it up and give them different variety in their foods. Frontosa are just too high maintanence. lol :lol:


----------



## markhein (Nov 27, 2007)

Mine get frozen sweet peas and they love that as well


----------



## Gills (Aug 22, 2004)

I feed my front with NLS pellet and Tetra bits, moreover, they will have a meal of silversides every week.

I do not feed my front bloodworm ever as there are fully bacteria inside even you have flush them before feed!


----------



## wheatbackdigger (May 11, 2008)

Water changes and time = growth rate...I feed primarly NLS, occasionally frozen brine shrimp and on rare occasion they get a couple of Mbuna fry (culls). Sad, I know it, but either I destroy them or use them for food. What they really go nuts over is when my syno petricolas are spawning and spraying eggs all over. What a feeding frenzy that turns into. I'd pass on the beefheart and skip a day or two if they are adults or subadults. I feed mine small portions 5 or 6 times weekly.


----------



## newby23 (Dec 25, 2009)

just tried chopped shrimp for the first time and my fronts loved it. good source of protein which helps promote growth for the fish.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

tirzo13 said:


> I have fed frontosa fry all kinds of different foods, fresh, frozen, dry.
> all different schedules and times.
> none of the types of food made much difference between them.
> feed them what you want in general.
> IMO its the water changes and filtration that are important than the brand of food, or if its fresh or dry.


Ditto

How big are they now?

I would not feed adult frontosa every day (I am assuming yours are not adults because you want to speed up growth).

Patience grasshopper


----------



## Peter O'B (Dec 20, 2009)

Bloodworms are definitely bad news. They offer no nutrition.

I've been told that Beefheart contains the wrong type of fat, fish can find it very hard to digest this fat and it builds up in deposits in their body.


----------



## karatejo (Apr 10, 2003)

IMO frozen food can caused disease so I don't feed it anymore. The other guys are right. I think the NLS range is currently the best out there and there's so much to choose from now. They even do a NLS grow for Fry. This should be fed sparingly tho as it contains high protein.
I feed my Burindi Adults NLS Thera plus A and also the pleco sinking wafers. They love em!! This is actually the best food for em as I believe its the Spirulina in it that's creating such vivid colours in my Group. Ecspecially the big male. He is practically purple!!! He looks more like a kitumba than a burundi at times but it does depend on his mood lol


----------



## PGA material (Apr 3, 2003)

I feed my fronts NLS pellets for the most part, and as already stated my cull fry from all the other cichlids I raise. The fry are ussually fed at 1/2" size. I take the unwanted culls(fry that are not making the quality cut) and rinse them in cold water before feeding them to the fronts, it puts them in to shock and the fronts can catch them! People may think that is mean but what do predator cichlids eat in the wild? Other CICHLIDS!!


----------



## Martindale (Sep 2, 2009)

I have well over 500 Cyrtocara moori 'blue dolphin' fry/juveniles and I have rececntly had to resort to feeding them to my Frontosa and Gibberosa. Im running out of tank space to house the little ones. I have 15 adult Cyrtocara 5"+ in a 180 and there are 3 females holding right now. I added a ton of holy rock and Im no longer going to strip the females Im just going to let them spit and only the STRONGEST will survive.

I feed my Frontosa/Gibberosa Dianichi XLPro, NLS +thera A, frozen krill, and live fry. I noticed that when they are fed smaller portions and less often their personalities really come out. I feed on a random schedule, rotating all 4 food sources, and regularly skipping a day or two. I feed them 3x in 2 weeks, skip water changes, on Mon of week 3 I do a massive water change, refill water and simultaneously throw in a massive amount of krill. Wed, Thur, and Fri I do enough of a water change to clean any loose debris(5-10% maybe) due to the excessive feeding and poop that follows, and once again throw in a 'load' of krill. I regularly have 2-3 females holding after this process. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------

